# Ministry of Fitness Journal



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

After MUCH negotiating we signed the lease about a week ago and will be opening in a few months (10 weeks target)

Here are a few pics of the gym

First from the view as you come into the car park, there will be a big logo sign on the building in place of the current business sign

Then the front shutter door will roll up and have a UPVC style shop front which will be the main gym door

Then the last picture is immediately as you go in, the changing rooms will be at the back of the gym and at the front the cardio machines. along the right hand wall will be the DB racks and mirrors and the left hand side you can see the studio room


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Certainly a decent size, good luck with it all


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Next set of pics you can see the main studio which is about 1000 sq ft where we will be doing aerobics and martial arts and so on.

Behind the main studio towards the front of the building is the smaller studio/spin room

Then you can see the view of the gym from the balcony and then the view from the rear wall towards the front door


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ill run this journal and update with progress pics as we go on.

LOTS of building and renovation to do before we open.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

the place looks huge Tom - Going to be cracking when it's finished.

I'll enjoy following this - all the best with it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks great Tom, good luck with it all mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wow big space looks to be awesome, shame i live so bloody far away lol


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Should look amazing when it's done, man I wish my gym was.. better :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

If I lived in Bristol I'd be signed up straight away, looks like a quality space you got there and I'm sure with your experience you'll do great things with it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

How much you looking at for the buildings works into a gym - thats if you want to say


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad you're doing this, it's great to see how you're getting on. All the best.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like it going to be fairly big be smart when its all kitted out,would love somethinmg like that up this end..Is it going to be a proper hard core gym mate, no doubt it is lol....


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

good luck with it all!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

great size place you got tom, good luck with it all :thumb: hope it goes as youve planned  , where is it mate ?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lots of space, sure it will turn out to be top notch.

What made you decide on opening a gym, something you always wanted to do?? What do you think your gym will provide that other gyms in the area dont have??

Just general questions if you want to keep these things to yourself no prob


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like a nice place mate, whats the postcode if you dont mind me asking?

im sure it would be too far for me to travell from outer bristol, but would love to pop in one day for a session, say hello and worship your gunnage :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome stuff mate good to see its coming along...

PS if you got a few texts the other week talking about keys that was me... got you mixed up with another Tom I know... DOH...


----------



## minidorian (Nov 19, 2009)

Good place, I'll think with your experience It'll be an great gym.

the principal for open a gym is : surface, safety acces, great trainner ( TT you are ) and gym equipement.

What it's the brans body and fitness do you put in ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good stuff, loved the evo gym thread


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The gym will not be a hardcore gym, these dont make the sort of money that Im looking at making and dont attract the customer base I am catering for.

It will have a lot of good kit (30 plate loading machines, 2 power racks, smith machine, jones machine, 2 cable crossovers, cable jungle, kettle bells, Dbs up to 70kg, Pin selector machines and so on) however the main market we are targetting is the fitness market.

Where I am setting up there are 600 houses going to be built pretty much on our doorstep and so we are appealing to a broad range of tastes

We will have a studio catering for all types of fitness and the spin room we will be doing a VR spin setup. Im also looking to get the Xtrainer spin bikes at a later date for more variety.

I have also invested in a number of disabled training machines so that we can provide not only disabled access but a real place that disabled people can come and train in and not feel segregated from other trainers, the disabled kit can be used by able bodied people just by clipping in a seat. Dan Smith who is the current IFBB Wheelchair champ is coming to the opening to try it all out and show we are serious about providing fitness for everybody.

It will be a work in progress and we will probably open with a few things still left to do but we have a 5 year plan of where we want to be and thats what we are sticking to.

The gym address is

Unit 1

15 Douglas Road

Kingswood

Bristol

BS15 8NH

No phone line just yet we are still setting that up

the website is www.mofgym.co.uk its only a holding page at the moment but Lorian is finalising the website over the next few weeks and it looks great.

Im not promoting a hardcore environment at the gym, I want it to be a more Golds Gym style setup with lots of good kit but a nice clean friendly atmosphere.

Yes there will be big guys at the gym but any chavs and meatheads that treat the place with disrespect will be booted out. I'd rather lose one membership than 10 because of a bad rep.

We have a number of different things that stand us out from the competition but until I've set them up and patented the idea I wont divulge them here lol.

One reason I had to trademark my name was because of some flak I saw coming so I've learnt that lesson well.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Best of luck mate.

Working in Highbridge these days so looking to come up for a visit when you're open.


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Best of luck mate I'm sure the gym will be a big success


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds like its gona be a good gym, wish i stayed nearer to try it out one day! lol will you be able to come in and pay by session ?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> I have also invested in a number of disabled training machines so that we can provide not only disabled access but a real place that disabled people can come and train in and not feel segregated from other trainers, the disabled kit can be used by able bodied people just by clipping in a seat. Dan Smith who is the current IFBB Wheelchair champ is coming to the opening to try it all out and show we are serious about providing fitness for everybody.


Top man for doing that Tom :thumb:

I am sure you have not overlooked this but will you be providing toilet and shower facilities for the disabled?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

looks a great space tom and best of luck,

a few thoughts...

1. have you thought about including some strongman equipment, i know you are not after a hardcorse atmosphere but some people would benefit greatly from such equipment as a yoke/axle/maybe a few stones? could just add an extra dimension to the gym and looks like you have the space for it

2. i dont know if you have this in mind or have the right 'legislation' for it but a food prep area would be good maybe a fridge or microwave something like that or even a small healthy cafe when you get the membership for it!

3. wish i lived near brizzle


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave 0511 said:


> looks a great space tom and best of luck,
> 
> a few thoughts...
> 
> ...


There wont be any specific stromgman stuff on opening but there is a smaller unit next door that may come up for rent in the next year and Ive thought about using some of that space for it.

Just not enough market for it to be proftable and it also isnt the target market unfortunately

Cafe is on the cards but wont be ready until about 6 months into opening.

Will be able to do basic food though like shakes and stuff.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dagman72 said:


> Top man for doing that Tom :thumb:
> 
> I am sure you have not overlooked this but will you be providing toilet and shower facilities for the disabled?


Toilets is confirmed

We are looking at the showers but the layout of the ground level means we have to build the changing rooms about 2-3ft off the floor to get the drop for drainage.

This obviously poses a problem in terms of disabled showers but we are looking at a workaround for it in order to provide access.

Obviously the ideal situation is to have toilets and showers when we open but it may be that the showers come later on when we have some working capital as it will cost a fair few £ to put in a small lift etc.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ryan16 said:


> sounds like its gona be a good gym, wish i stayed nearer to try it out one day! lol will you be able to come in and pay by session ?


Yes you can pay per day £5.00.

on weekends £5 covers the whole weekend.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Toilets is confirmed
> 
> We are looking at the showers but the layout of the ground level means we have to build the changing rooms about 2-3ft off the floor to get the drop for drainage.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Tom, wish you all the best with your gym :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate I will try and make the opening... sounds like an awesome place to train...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Yes you can pay per day £5.00.
> 
> on weekends £5 covers the whole weekend.


Thats good pricing mate, are you thinking about any saunas or that? And what would the £5 get you for the day? Like just gym or that?


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Good luck with that tom. Its such a small world my dad used to go drinking in the star on the corner off Douglas Road.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats good pricing mate, are you thinking about any saunas or that? And what would the £5 get you for the day? Like just gym or that?


We arent installing saunas at the beginning, the £5 is full gym access for the day or weekend.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Rosedale6 said:


> Good luck with that tom. Its such a small world my dad used to go drinking in the star on the corner off Douglas Road.


Its a nice small pub, used to watch footie games there with my ex years ago. trouble is she was Ar$enal and they dont like them there lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I will come for opening to sign Pics of myself

That should bring a sh1tload of people down


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i looked into a simular size unit in my area maybe slightly wider tbh, rent was huge per year! it really was going to be a make or break thing

so i bought a new x5 and a deposit on a house instead 

i love the old style warehouse gym, golds style!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I will come for opening to sign Pics of myself
> 
> That *should bring a sh1tload of people down*


Gays

and Betas


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like its going to be some place.great idea for the disabled people aswell.will be keeping an eye on this:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Gays
> 
> and Betas


Both genres of people your marketing your gym towards:whistling:

Ducth will be training there yes???


----------



## Jackal (Mar 24, 2010)

Sent you a PM aswell Tom, thought I'd just say again how awesome this is.

I know atleast 5 other Parkour athletes who have been looking for a decent gym for a long time. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks mate

It wont be long before its open, just annoyed its taken over 2 years! lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

looks as though it'll be brilliant. I'm only down the road so may well come and have a look and sneaky session one day!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Been solidy building all week at the warehouse and things are starting to come into shape.

The changing room raised platform has been built and the wooden struts for the floors have gone in, hoepfully the plumbers will be there this weekend putting in the guttering and pipes for the showers.

We have started building the disabled toilet as well which is to the left of the changing room.

changing rooms


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> *It wont be long before its open, just annoyed its taken over 2 years! *lol


Sorry if this has already been asked..

But do you have a planned opening date? Or vague idea?

I'd be interested in coming down for a session once you're up and running, as Bristol isn't that far really.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Opening date is not confirmed yet but aiming for mid July


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Opening date is not confirmed yet but aiming for mid July


 :thumbup1: Awesome.

Sounds like you'll be all set up by the time I get back to uni in september then.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

that is a big place!

good luck with it all, wish you all the best.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

be-large said:


> where will this be based mate...any jobs going in the gym atall?


Its based in Bristol mate, Kingswood.

There are jobs available of course, can't run it myself


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well Im still in the process of seeing what sort of staffing levels we need

Many people have emailed me privately with CVs and as a result I've found a VERY good gym manager to be my second in charge.

Theres no law that says I have to advertise the jobs and most people in the area know about it because we've been in the paper 5 times  hence I dont really have to do much marketing as well.

When we are 4 weeks away from opening I will advertise jobs that I have not filled, at the moment onl the gym manager slot is filled from a local person.

I also have 2 apprentice posts - one in Business Management and one in Ops management/Customer service, these are for 16-17 year olds due to a government grant and also my wish to help this section of the unemployed which is the highest sector. Other apprenticeships are available as well.

best option is to PM me as I dont really want to discuss the specifics here.

We will have 6 staff on opening but this will increase as the gym grows.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good mate.

As soon as my place sells I'm relocating to Bristol. Downend/Staple Hill way probably so ideal for the gym really


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Staple Hill is only 2minutes in the car so very close mate.

If you are looking at renting theres loads of new properties just gone up in Kingswood


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Here are a few updated pics.

You can see the changing rooms taking shape and these will be finished in 2 weeks.

The other parts of the building work in the studio and the front reception will then be underway and we will be opening on 18th July.

Kit will be delivered on 11th July and so founder members will be able to train after that until we open officially on the 18th.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

more


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Coming together nicely Tom... think I have talked the mrs into a wee trip to Bristol too, so a visit might be on the cards...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Will be there for the opening and prolly there on in - i'm in St George and its a 5 min drive


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Will be there for the opening and prolly there on in - i'm in St George and its a 5 min drive


Cool

You can come down anytime in the week to see the building in progress mate.

Im there 10-2 most days in the week and a few hours on the weekend.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Coming together nicely Tom... think I have talked the mrs into a wee trip to Bristol too, so a visit might be on the cards...


Awesome

We were contemplating the painting today and providing it dries in time (pallet of paint to put on the walls) the opening should be as planned :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

my mate is doing exactly the same as you mate ,looking at those pic's.

are you drylining the walls and putting in a suspended ceiling.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

What classes you as a founder member Tom ? - Bet you cant wait till its done now!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mal - not sure what is being done as Im not a builder. There wont be a suspended ceiling in the main gym as theres so much natural light that comes in it would be a totl waste and not economically sound.

Craig - Founder members are those that are the first 100 to join essentially laying the foundations for my business to succeed. They get a good discount (30% on supps and a reduced cost membership) in exchange for investing in the gym.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Now confirmed

Free Nandos meal for each member. Bodybuilders dream lol.

the loyalty points will eventually earn nandos meals as well. Have to set that up.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

looks good tom, coming together bit by bit, free nandos meal would be ace! lol you be selling supps in your gym i take it from what you sayed about the founders members getting 30% off supps ? lol, you got prices set on what membership prices will be yet?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Got alot of respect for anyone that puts their c0ck on the block and starts their own business, particularly on this scale.

I hope it works out for you mate, looks like it's really starting to take shape.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been down a couple of times and it is really starting to look good. Painters were in when I was last there, can't wait to see the finished gym - it's going to be fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

been a while cos been so busy

Here are some progress pics

Most of the kit is here now, just waiting on Dumbells to be delivered today.

Few more cosmetic touches needed as well then will be open for business


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking great TT... not long till opening then...


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wish there was something like this closer to me !


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Looking great TT... not long till opening then...


Thanks mate

25th July, had to delay for a week due to some little touches we need to make to make it awesome-er


----------



## JC783 (May 19, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but would it be possible to pay for a single session? And do you have an idea of how much it will be? I'm considering coming down for a couple of days, and a session.

J


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> 25th July, had to delay for a week due to some little touches we need to make to make it awesome-er


Nice one... I hope to pop over to your neck of the woods for a workout mate... mrs has already given the green light woo hoo... :bounce:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

single session is £5 mate.

GP - good mate be good to see you


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tom how far is dean forrest or forrest of dean (cant mind what its called but its a forrest and got dean in it and just outsidr bristol lol) from the gym?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Forest of Dean is about 30-45 mins from Gloucester City if that helps..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Doesnt really im clueless with england lol just cause my mums going down to see her pal who she told me stays just outside bristol neer the forrest of dean or whatever and if toms gyms close then il go down just to get a workout in  lol but if its a good bit away il stay in scotland when shes down lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You could check online on a route planner or something, it will tell you how long 

Nice to see you in Flex Tom, can't get round those shoulders!


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Tom, will the gym be members only or will there be a "pay as you go" type option. I ask as you're a minutes walk from my parents house where I often go for the weekend meaning a weekend off training as I can't find a gym round there who do "pay as you go". Would be awesome if you did!


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

TprLG said:


> Hi Tom, will the gym be members only or will there be a "pay as you go" type option. I ask as you're a minutes walk from my parents house where I often go for the weekend meaning a weekend off training as I can't find a gym round there who do "pay as you go". Would be awesome if you did!


Its £5 per day or £5 per weekend, if you pay as you go


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Pictures of the finial open product?

well done it looks great,


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

TprLG said:


> Hi Tom, will the gym be members only or will there be a "pay as you go" type option. I ask as you're a minutes walk from my parents house where I often go for the weekend meaning a weekend off training as I can't find a gym round there who do "pay as you go". Would be awesome if you did!


Nice one. Ta!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

wish it was closer would love to train there!


----------



## Fireman paul (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm all signed up!

Can't wait to get training Tom has made a fantastic facility and I really hope he gets the reward from all the hard work and effort he's put in to making his dream a goal!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry been flat out recently.

Had some setbacks but nearly ready to open now. Still here now and have been working till 10pm each night to get it finished.

There is a £5 per day or per weekend option.

Laid all the studio tiles today and Im still trying to work out with a 100m2 studio and 100 x 1m2 matts I still ended up with 4 matts short????? So have ordered 4 more for the weekend.

Big annoyance is that the lockers have not arrived and the company not given me a reason so I will be without lockers for another week or so, however I have put a temporary measure in place so we can look after peoples valuables while they train.

But big plus is that the building looks AWESOME now and after a nice big clean tomorrow will be ready for training. Theres a few niggles to sort out as there always is with a new business but the main thing is that people can train.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well after almost 18 months of hassle we finally opened the doors on Friday.

At 5pm we were hit with about 30 people all turning up at once which was a bit frightening but very good to see.

our website is now live www.mofgym.co.uk with pics of the kit and a bit about the gym.

We also had a special visit from James L, Miles Leeson and Jo Griffiths on the Saturday which was very nice to see competitive athletes using the equipment.

Our cardio kit will be coming today and the last little bits to finish up with mirrors etc will be done in a few days so by the end of the week we will be fully up and running.

This morning so far Ive had 3 members in, 1 for a PT session with one of the Alpha Training company (Dutch Scotts training company). Im expecting that this afternoon will be busier than Friday.

Last night I went home at 7pm and slept pretty much all night until 5.30 this morning.

Over the last week Ive been working 14 hour days at the gym getting it ready and the last few days have looked like this

Thursday - got home 1.30am

Friday - in at 7.30am home at 8.30pm, showered then worked door till 2am

Saturday - in gym at 8.30 left at 8.30pm showered then worked door till 2.30am.

Sunday - in gym at 8.30 left at 7pm, crashed out at 9pm.

So very busy and Ive still got a wedding to do on Saturday.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Great news mate congrats! That last bit really shows that hard work pays off.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work Tom... will plan a weekend trip soon and come for a visit... just started looking into mine now... can imagine how much work you have put in... wishing you all the best with it bud...


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Must be an awesome feeling to finally be open with people in the door! Yey! Best of luck to you!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice one mate. I did pop down really quickly on Saturday but had to shoot off after like 2 minutes to get to work on the Glos Road. Was going to say hello but you were busy talking to a few lads.

Looks like a top notch place though - most of the equipment I wouldn't have had a clue how to use mind! Will be coming down for my leg sessions I think, just a shame it's miles away from where I work / live etc otherwise would be hitting that! =/


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

empzb said:


> Nice one mate. I did pop down really quickly on Saturday but had to shoot off after like 2 minutes to get to work on the Glos Road. Was going to say hello but you were busy talking to a few lads.
> 
> Looks like a top notch place though - most of the equipment I wouldn't have had a clue how to use mind! Will be coming down for my leg sessions I think, just a shame it's miles away from where I work / live etc otherwise would be hitting that! =/


Sorry mate was flat out saturday. make sure you say hello next time.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pics of the gym


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks really impressive mate, good job, will definitely be down soon, have a great wedding day.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thats some exciting stuff TT! :thumb:

Glad to hear you are finally open, a dream come true I am sure! If I get work down your way I will be sure to stop by, say hi and train, the gym looks great!

Good luck for the future mate and don't work yourself into the ground dude!

SD


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

whackedout said:


> Looks really impressive mate, good job, will definitely be down soon, have a great wedding day.


Thanks mate , and thanks for your help the other day was most appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

SD said:


> Thats some exciting stuff TT! :thumb:
> 
> Glad to hear you are finally open, a dream come true I am sure! If I get work down your way I will be sure to stop by, say hi and train, the gym looks great!
> 
> ...


It is a dream come true for sure, lots of work gone into it. As for working myself into the ground thats already underway. got in at 6.30 for opening up and left at 8pm. Thats a pretty normal day at the moment lol.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gym looks awesome...only wish I lived closer!

Best of luck with it all...oh and the wedding


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Gym is looking awesome and the pics are great, so much better than what we have in my area... and did I read right wedding day??? where are the invites??? (course with us it would be the chicken breast bill beating the bar tab hey  )


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations on the opening and looks a great gym


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Sorry mate was flat out saturday. make sure you say hello next time.


Will do Tom, will try and pop down Sat morning to give my legs a blasting so if you're about I will say hi!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

empzb said:


> Will do Tom, will try and pop down Sat morning to give my legs a blasting so if you're about I will say hi!


Im getting married saturday but after that is fine anyday


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Im getting married saturday but after that is fine anyday


Wait are you saying your fiance wouldnt be happy with you throwing in a quick gym visit/session prior to the nuptials... :laugh:

Congrats mate and best wishes for the future for you both...


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well done on a great looking gym tom and good luck on your wedding day.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Wait are you saying your fiance wouldnt be happy with you throwing in a quick gym visit/session prior to the nuptials... :laugh:
> 
> Congrats mate and best wishes for the future for you both...


You know I saod to wind her up that I couldnt get staff for saturday and might have to work in the morning and the look I got would have turned medusa to stone. :lol:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

it seems like its all go mate,, congrats on the wedding and also the gym, looking awesome mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> You know I saod to wind her up that I couldnt get staff for saturday and might have to work in the morning and the look I got would have turned medusa to stone. :lol:


lmao... now that is living dangerously... :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats Tom bro, living the dream mate. No short jokes here today


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow mate looks really impressive!! I can remember you talking to me about this at your house when dieting for the brits all that time ago and you have finally done it...must feel great mate, awsome achievement

See you saturday muscles looking forward to your big day.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Im getting married saturday but after that is fine anyday


Congrats mate! well I'll try make it a Saturday thing if I can afford to so will say hello at some point. Have a good day though Saturday! :thumb:


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Tom. Hope you had a fab day on Saturday!!!

I went down to the gym sat as was in Bristol for the weekend. Loved it! Had a wicked leg sesh. Can imagine once it really gets going ie fully kitted out, lots of members, mirrors fixed to walls it'll have a wicked buzz. Really good space. Awesome kit. Just what a gym should be like!! Looking forward to my next visit.

Cheers


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

congrats on the wedin tom and i hope the new gym is going well buddy! :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TprLG said:


> Hi Tom. Hope you had a fab day on Saturday!!!
> 
> I went down to the gym sat as was in Bristol for the weekend. Loved it! Had a wicked leg sesh. Can imagine once it really gets going ie fully kitted out, lots of members, mirrors fixed to walls it'll have a wicked buzz. Really good space. Awesome kit. Just what a gym should be like!! Looking forward to my next visit.
> 
> Cheers


Glad you enjoyed it.

More mirrors are going up daily and the studio will be finished soon as well which will be great.

See you next time 

There are more photos of the gym on my website www.mofgym.co.uk all the kit is pictured there.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looks fcking huge mate! Well spaced out too, enjoy your wedding day:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

gym looks great tom!

needs more mirrors as i'm a vain bastard!! lol


----------



## gary22b (Aug 1, 2010)

nice one tom i can remember you talking about this on the way down to NEC for the body power expo, nice to see it has went well and is now open oh and congrats on the weding


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gym and studio are finished now

some more pics on website.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

some awsome equipment there tom, sh1t it aint even seen before! lol hows the gym doing so far? whats your goals with the gym, just to something youve wanted to do and help get you by with cash etc or would you like to one day branch out and open a line of gyms?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ryan16 said:


> some awsome equipment there tom, sh1t it aint even seen before! lol hows the gym doing so far? whats your goals with the gym, just to something youve wanted to do and help get you by with cash etc or would you like to one day branch out and open a line of gyms?


Thanks Ryan, took a lot of work to get it the way I wanted.

We have 105 members after 22 days which isnt bad and just proves my point to the council that there's a demand for this type of gym product.

Many more are training on day passes until their Fitness First or whatever membership runs out and we expect a healthy membership drive in September.

Best thing is that we have only done 1 flyer run of around 5000 flyers and that cost £100, we have another going out next week for the start of the school term and because all our studio dumbells and barbells will arrive next week so timed quite nicely.

As far as long term plans go, my partner and I have a 3 year plan to open another gym on the other side of Bristol but that will be a much bigger project in a newer building so not as much maintenance required, I can't say much more than that just in case anyone's looking at this 

It is a long term business investment which is why I trademarked the name of the business and also the logo as we plan to make it a branded style of gym in the future if all goes well.

However got to get this one earning monet first


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

looks awesome, good price to join aswell, why cant you open one near me???


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking good tom.Had to buy a full set of dumbells lateley myself serious coin ££££££.(ended up buying second hand £1000)

I now know how gym owners feel when people just drop em :cursing:

GL mate .Roll on january £££££££££ :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate good to hear its picking up well... shows that all the hard work you have put in is well worth it... well done mate...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a good plan mate, you could make a good bit of cash off school kids next summer, the gym im at did a deal for the summer for 14-18 year olds and i seen alot more in than usual because of it, ahh you dont wana give away the game to potential rivals  lol

I like the logo and name youve chosen, im guessing your a follower of ministry of sound :thumb: ? Lol

If you ever go beyond bristol.. Say into scotland, id be happy to manage the gym for you :whistling:  lol! Good luck with the rest of the year  hopefully it goes your way cause youve put alot of work in this and deserve it mate :beer:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Gym looks great Tom, wish you all the luck in the world with it (includes your marriage)


----------



## wmc-direct (Oct 8, 2010)

I admire someone taking the huge step in doing this

From someone who is young and wants to follow a dream of owning your own business, where the hell do you start??? Especially on that sort of scale, in the current climate surely no banks would touch anyone with a barge pole to build a gym etc?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

wmc-direct said:


> I admire someone taking the huge step in doing this
> 
> From someone who is young and wants to follow a dream of owning your own business, where the hell do you start??? Especially on that sort of scale, in the current climate surely no banks would touch anyone with a barge pole to build a gym etc?


It is difficult in the current climate.

I asked the bank for an overdraft extension the other day to cover the bills while my VAT claim was being processed. Now bear in mind I only asked for what the VAT reclaim would be and thats pretty much guaranteed money.

They still took over a month to sort it out and very reluctantly.

And this was with a growth rate of 20 members a week and banking over 1k a week in takings in our first 8 weeks.

Its not for the faint hearted and make sure you have some savings cos you will need them.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> It is difficult in the current climate.
> 
> I asked the bank for an overdraft extension the other day to cover the bills while my VAT claim was being processed. Now bear in mind I only asked for what the VAT reclaim would be and thats pretty much guaranteed money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

bulkaholic said:


> Top gym mate:thumbup1: Really impressed with layout and room you have along with having kit to keep everyone happy. Was over moon to see 2 power racks
> 
> Oh and there must be something in the air as smashed PB by 25kg on squat today
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, don't worry about the rope climb I can't get up it either :cursing:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Any chance you could open up another gym like that down Cornwall mate :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

shakey said:


> Any chance you could open up another gym like that down Cornwall mate :thumb:


The amount of requests that Ive had from people to open MOFs near them does identify to me a market niche 

There are plans for more gyms in the future, probably more near to 2012-3 as it is a lot easier to get loans etc when you have 3 years accounts.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> The amount of requests that Ive had from people to open MOFs near them does identify to me a market niche
> 
> There are plans for more gyms in the future, probably more near to 2012-3 as it is a lot easier to get loans etc when you have 3 years accounts.


if it ever goes a head open one in scotland  lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> The amount of requests that Ive had from people to open MOFs near them does identify to me a market niche
> 
> There are plans for more gyms in the future, probably more near to 2012-3 as it is a lot easier to get loans etc when you have 3 years accounts.


Think should open one in london/kent :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

doylejlw said:


> Think should open one in london/kent :thumb:


LOL Im sure ministry of muscle would love that. :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just an update on how the gym's doing

We opened on 30th July and since then we have over 220 members as of this week.

When I first proposed this to my business partner about 2 years ago I couldnt have imagined that it would be this successful.

In 14 weeks we've managed to really do a lot in terms of the gym, still a few glitches to iron out as there is in any new business but the main thing is that we are making money and paying our bills so for now thats half the battle. In 6 months we should be turning a profit with all our bills paid apart from the monthly loans/overheads etc.

One thing that we did different to others is that we bought a lot on our personal credit cards about £10k each as unbelievably this was cheaper than lease purchasing the whole lot. About 10% interest APR different. It also means that we can pay off more or less depending on our circumstances for example our lease purchase on £35k is £1400 a month.

Our credit cards for £20k is £450 minimum payment. so you can see how if we had bought all on Lease we could have had problems in the opening months with cash flow.

Once more money comes in then these will be paid off ASAP which gives us more financial freedom and it definately wont take 3 years to pay off like with the lease purchase.

FOr those that have asked, my business partner is nothing to do with Bodybuilding or the sport at all. He does train but he is not involved on any level with the sport and he doesn't go on the forums at all. I think that gives us an important division of tasks as he handles all the renovations etc while I run the gym and manage the finances. having 2 similar peas can be troublesome and it works well with our 2 separate areas

If you look into opening a gym with a partner make sure that there is clarity of task division as if not then you will both argue about how to run the company/gym


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice place mate, liked it a lot 

Will definatley be back soon.


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

I maybe popping in early this Monday morning as i am passing that way ,will the heating be on as my BF% is still a bit low LOL.

Daz


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

forddee said:


> I maybe popping in early this Monday morning as i am passing that way ,will the heating be on as my BF% is still a bit low LOL.
> 
> Daz


Well we have a few heaters but its not fully air con yet as that costs £20k

Wrap up warm


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok i will put some extra bits on and bring my bar warmers with me LOL.

Daz


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Tom.

Are you still doing the £5 for the entire weekend deal?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

roadwarrior said:


> Tom.
> 
> Are you still doing the £5 for the entire weekend deal?


No mate, it was too much hassle to keep track of as I work Saturday and my partner works Sunday so we had a few instances of people coming in using their mates name that had paid the previous day.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> No mate, it was too much hassle to keep track of as I work Saturday and my partner works Sunday so we had a few instances of people coming in using their mates name that had paid the previous day.


Mate. Is there any chance of this offer for UKMuscle members? My girlfriend and myself want to try out your gym for Chest on Sat and legs on Sun and it would be a good chance to try out your equipment for two major bodyparts.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

roadwarrior said:


> Mate. Is there any chance of this offer for UKMuscle members? My girlfriend and myself want to try out your gym for Chest on Sat and legs on Sun and it would be a good chance to try out your equipment for two major bodyparts.


No problem I will do it for UKM members.

Make sure you let me know when you are coming I will print off a note.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> No problem I will do it for UKM members.
> 
> Make sure you let me know when you are coming I will print off a note.


Thanks Tom.

We are coming up this weekend. Do you want me to PM you our details?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

roadwarrior said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> We are coming up this weekend. Do you want me to PM you our details?


Yes then i will put a note behind reception. I'll be here most of Saturday anyway. See you then.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just had our shutter finished.

My brother who is a graffit artist amongst other things did it.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

really col to se it all up and running, good show


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to see the gym is doing well mate it took me a week to recover from your stag do

Good times  have to come over soon and have a ses


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

This place looks awesome, well done.

Me and my training partners Fitness First memberships ran out earlier this year, fed up with the posers and mental busyness up there so would like to pop in and try your place out.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just reading back over this as I've had a conversation today with someone about all the hassle we had. Can't believe that one unelected person could have potentially scuppered my business.

A business that now has 6 employees and 5 others that work out of it as pts and therapists etc.

And as of today we have 580 members. Not bad for 15 months trading.

Still not got a pot to pi$$ in though. Waiting on the lease purchases to be paid off


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mate its a great gym... and totally worth it imho... how long till that pot becomes available for you to p1ss in


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Great read this!

How big is the gym Tom in terms of square footage?


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

I may join this place.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome gym, train down there everytime I go see Scott. Love the place


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow old thread. We are just over two years old now and have more kit and just about to complete a mezzanine floor which will give us over 10k sq ft of gym space.

Living the dream


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I am hoping to pop into your place next week Tom, as I am going to detour there on my way home from Portsmouth. Place sounds really good.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Make sure you say hello mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking forward to my next visit! Cheers for making me n the other half so welcome!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Got to say Tom, excellent gym and really well kitted out. Your members are well spoilt...

Popped in today and did some training, but you looked like you were in the middle of your training, so didn't interupt you. When I finished up, I didn't see you about to say hi.

Will definately be detouring there again when I'm passing Bristol. Only wish it was closer to me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dt36 said:


> Got to say Tom, excellent gym and really well kitted out. Your members are well spoilt...
> 
> Popped in today and did some training, but you looked like you were in the middle of your training, so didn't interupt you. When I finished up, I didn't see you about to say hi.
> 
> Will definately be detouring there again when I'm passing Bristol. Only wish it was closer to me.


You should have said hello mate. I thought I saw a new face today 

Glad you like it.


----------



## BB4LIFE (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Tom,

I firstly would like to say that your journal on the birth of "Ministry of Fitness" is excellent, great reading and more importantly you have done a Fabulous job creating a dream, or should I say nearly every bodybuilders dream of owning there very own gym.

It's interesting that you encountered some planning issues although I am glad you appealed and one, I would hazard a guess that this obstacle was because the facilities you lease was council owned?

Me and my business partner are potentially considering embarking on the dream, kind of similar to you but slightly smaller in size, having travelled through America and trained and Golds, Worlds and Bev Frances powerhouse gyms I too want to bring this ethos and instil this into like minded folks.

It would be great if I can steal some of your knowledge if its available ?

I'll PM my email address and hope you respond then maybe we can catch up on a phone call.

Bodybuilding4life forever.

Regards

Marc


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks mate.

The premises wasn't council owned it was just one planning officers misinterpretation of the law which caused issue.

Plus she was a complete tool. I got compensation at the end of it because of her incompetence.

Happy to help if I can. So long as you aren't in Bristol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad this got bumped. Really enjoyed reading through that for the first time. Would be a dream come true if i could do this!


----------



## BB4LIFE (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I believe Tom has motivated me more to pursue my dream of running my own bodybuilding establishment. No Tom nowhere near you M8, in sunny Sussex...LOL

Lets educate the nation on bodybuilding and close all the S**t fitness franchises cause there crap IMO!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm happy to help anyone who wants to do this for themselves.

Just be aware it's a hard slog but we have just passed the 3 year mark and financially are much better

Just about to expand into the next unit to make a spin and boxing studio and hopefully into the next unit for a functional training room. The gym should be around 15000 sq ft if it all pans out.

Definitely worth the hard work.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BB4LIFE said:


> Well I believe Tom has motivated me more to pursue my dream of running my own bodybuilding establishment. No Tom nowhere near you M8, in sunny Sussex...LOL
> 
> Lets educate the nation on bodybuilding and close all the S**t fitness franchises cause there crap IMO!


Where in sussex are u?

They're not all bad!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> I'm happy to help anyone who wants to do this for themselves.
> 
> Just be aware it's a hard slog but we have just passed the 3 year mark and financially are much better
> 
> ...


Tom this is really kind of u. (I'll not tell anyone....lol)

I've managed to find premises for mine now, just got to raise funds. Handing a collection bucket around my friends and fam!


----------



## BB4LIFE (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm based in Crawley.

U?

Ministry of Fitness looks amazing Toms concept will work anywhere.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BB4LIFE said:


> I'm based in Crawley.
> 
> U?
> 
> Ministry of Fitness looks amazing Toms concept will work anywhere.


Crawley too...

(And there's already a bodybuilding gym there lol)

But yes it does work - will always appeal!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Always say it cracking gym! Even if its tinytoms


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Always say it cracking gym! Even if its tinytoms


I want to go there


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I want to go there


Worth going down! So ur opening ur own? Good luck! Ill come visit lol might be a bit far everyday though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Worth going down! So ur opening ur own? Good luck! Ill come visit lol might be a bit far everyday though


Mines very niche  it won't appeal to the masses and lots of other things need to happen first but im working on it!


----------



## BB4LIFE (Aug 18, 2013)

RXQueenie,

So are you on a path to setting up your own gym ?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Just about to expand into the next unit to make a spin and boxing studio and hopefully into the next unit for a functional training room. The gym should be around 15000 sq ft if it all pans out.


What that welding and rental place? Was down there the other day picking up gas.

Almost popped in for a nosey. Will be huge if you have both units!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BB4LIFE said:


> RXQueenie,
> 
> So are you on a path to setting up your own gym ?


Yeah but nothing that would compete with a bodybuilding gym  ive trained at forest for a long time. You should go down there.


----------



## BB4LIFE (Aug 18, 2013)

I do, everyday


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BB4LIFE said:


> I do, everyday


hmmm. Ok. I know there's no friends in business but its odd you'd compete with forest. Or would u open a gym elsewhere in sussex?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I want to go there


x2.....session together?

Maybe some training too


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> x2.....session together?
> 
> Maybe some training too


Ha! Yes to both  x


----------



## BB4LIFE (Aug 18, 2013)

Very true there isn't friends in business, hence why you see several fitness centres in each town or city but that aside our gym facilities wont be in Crawley so there won't be an clashes.

"If you see an opportunity you take it, think big dream bigger"


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Jimboi said:


> What that welding and rental place? Was down there the other day picking up gas.
> 
> Almost popped in for a nosey. Will be huge if you have both units!


Yes hopefully. There may be a small (massive) planning battle about to happen if I do so not sure I really want that stress.

But if it does happen we will have a functional training area with a 40 sq m AstroTurf and crossfit type area. Plus a full size boxing ring and other stuff. So far removed from the main bbing and fitness standard of the main gym.

We are also definitely opening a spin studio by January.

So lots of stuff to do still.


----------



## BB4LIFE (Aug 18, 2013)

Living the dream Tom...love it


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump for the guy dreaming of opening a gym


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> But if it does happen we will have a functional training area with a 40 sq m AstroTurf and crossfit type area. Plus a full size boxing ring and other stuff. So far removed from the main bbing and fitness standard of the main gym.


This is very much the trend in Asia - lots of functional training areas - lots and lots of kettle belles - medicine balls - and other functional equipment -with specialized flooring - however boxing rings are being replaced by mma rings and sometimes used for group classes - a good friend recently opened up the first ever reebok cross fit gym in Shanghai - so a lot of business going along those lines and moving away from traditional gyms of old.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Yes hopefully. There may be a small (massive) planning battle about to happen if I do so not sure I really want that stress.
> 
> But if it does happen we will have a functional training area with a 40 sq m AstroTurf and crossfit type area. Plus a full size boxing ring and other stuff. So far removed from the main bbing and fitness standard of the main gym.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this thread Tom. Your basically living my dream haha!

Its good to be able to read all 12 pages in 1 sitting and see how you literally went from an empty building to over 500 members, 6 staff and more plans for expansion. Is there any updates as to how business is these days?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I've just read all 12 pages in one sitting too haha


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Glad to see you enjoyed it. I'm currently expanding the gym into the unit next door which is a big job. But when completed the gym will be over 15,000 sq ft. The new unit will have functional training so AstroTurf. Boxing ring. Huge crossfit type rig. Tyre flipping and sled dragging prowler pushing.

We have over 800 members now. Had more than that join but I recycle old numbers so we are current.

Normally over 200 visits a day so we are pretty busy.

It really is great to have a gym but it's very hard work and not a millionaires pursuit that's for certain. But I live a good life and do what I like doing. I certainly never tire of going into work.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Glad to see you enjoyed it. I'm currently expanding the gym into the unit next door which is a big job. But when completed the gym will be over 15,000 sq ft. The new unit will have functional training so AstroTurf. Boxing ring. Huge crossfit type rig. Tyre flipping and sled dragging prowler pushing.
> 
> We have over 800 members now. Had more than that join but I recycle old numbers so we are current.
> 
> ...


Pretty much all I could ask for. Whilst millions of pounds would be nice, a lifestyle that means I don't have to work for someone else, and lets me do what I love to do is more important to me, aslong as im making enough to provide a decent lifestyle for myself and family.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Some updates on my gym.

This is why I've been away from the board for a bit.














































Should be open in a week. Next door to the existing gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Got your s****y dumbbells yet?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Got your s****y dumbbells yet?


Yes had them since December.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Yes had them since December.


That was s w a nky not sh1tty :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Been a bit absent off the forum for a while.

This is why.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bump for "the prep" series...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Been a bit absent off the forum for a while.
> 
> This is why.
> 
> Ministry Of Fitness video - YouTube


whos the girl in the video?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

The scratches and chips on those beautiful dumbells.


----------

